# Liberty Belle



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are a couple pictures of Liberty from today. I wasn't necessarily out to take pictures, we were just working on lead training ( she's decided not to lead, ever since the RWB Show) I was practicing with the blur background effect on the camera.  

She's such a sweet girl.  

Off to the Big Top Show this weekend! Hoping Liberty can earn some more points!  And Dandi and Paint Ball... and Dazzle.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Crossroads, you have SUCH beautiful goats! love them all!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you very much!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just beautiful! You really do have a wonderful herd.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yep....agreed....all nice looking goats!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Im SO thankful Liberty wont be in DarlinCierra's class.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks.  I love Liberty's powerful head and neck. And she is so sweet, just really stubborn on a lead! Which is crazy as she used to be the best about it...


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

She's so pretty! Oh... and Dazzle can win too!! I think she is very well put together. Some may think that she is only nice because of those spots, but don't let her fool anyone  She's got the power!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Dazzle cracks me up... I never thought she would turn into a show goat! She's one special little goat.... and she sure knows it!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Our friend who we bought Dandi and Paint Ball from just asked if we could show for her at the ABGA Nationals next year.... wow. I can hardly believe it! I kind of doubt we'll go, but still it sure would be awesome to go!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Very beautiful girl for sure.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

If I was you, I would repeat that breeding.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow!!! Gorgeous girl


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks you all! 



Tenacross said:


> If I was you, I would repeat that breeding.


Too late...  She's already bred to Rich for December kids. We are planning on breeding Poli back to Teflon next year though, unless we decide to AI her.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Off to the show in a couple hours! I can't wait! We helped get the barn and show ring ready last night, and everything looks great! There are around 5 farms from CA coming, so it will be fun to meet some new people.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Gorgeous as usual, she is getting better and better.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> Gorgeous as usual, she is getting better and better.


Ughh I agree with Pam...Just gorgeous....as _usual _



Cant wait to hear how everyone does at the show!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Good grief she is such a chunk. She is really something!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks.  We love her. The show went really well! VERY exciting news to report later.... Liberty, Dazzle and Paintball have seen better show days but Dandi on the other hand...    And some awesome news about Rich. 

Okay now, don't tell, Pam....


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Oooo can I guess????

Is Rich finally ennobled???? 

Did Dandi blow everyone away and win all her classes??

The suspense is agony! =)


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

You do this to us nearly every week now!!!!!! GAAHH!!!! WE NEED TO KNOW!!    :ROFL:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Super good guess Amber.  

I'm editing pictures now, and will try to hurry! Can't have the final results without pictures!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here's a new thread: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f205/big-top-boer-show-results-151044/#post1448617


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love it


----------

